# 5 presentations during this semester...



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

and I just completed my frist presentation today, in my Art Appreciation class! :yay :boogieI had to speak about texture and how it's used effectively in Art.

I wasn't that nervous leading up to the presentation. Maybe my meds are working... Either way 1 presentation down, 4 to go! 

Here's the painting I presented. This is not a photograph, it's really a painting. It's by Alyssa Monks. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...listic-paintings-by-Alyssa-Monks.html?image=1


----------



## jennlynne5 (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats!! I admire you. I probably would have dropped the class if I knew there would be that many presentations. lol

No way that is a PAINTING! Incredible...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

That painting's really amazing, good luck with the presentations. Prepare your stuff and you'll be fine.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You are gaining experience over anxiety at the same time. I would take some time to reflect on this - you did great. :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Well done!


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

Well done! Ive seen that picture before. It's amazing


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> That painting's really amazing, good luck with the presentations. Prepare your stuff and you'll be fine.





millenniumman75 said:


> You are gaining experience over anxiety at the same time. I would take some time to reflect on this - you did great. :boogie :boogie :boogie





pita said:


> Well done!





P312 said:


> Well done! Ive seen that picture before. It's amazing





jennlynne5 said:


> Congrats!! I admire you. I probably would have dropped the class if I knew there would be that many presentations. lol
> 
> No way that is a PAINTING! Incredible...


Thanks everyone for your kind words of encouragement.  If I had access to the class syllabus beforehand, I would have dropped the class. But if I had done that, I would not be facing my fears, just running away from them. In order to grow as a person and overcome my anxiety, I must confront my fears head on.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well put. And, this is done gradually....not all at once.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Well put. And, this is done gradually....not all at once.


I know. I don't want to get ahead of myself. lol 
Tomorrow I have my 2nd presentation of the semester. I will present a powerpoint in Spanish!


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

great job on not running from the presentations. Practicing like you are really presenting worked for me; that way i could express all those emotions again when i presented in real life.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Today I completed by second presentation of the semester. I had to speak in Spanish. I wasn't nervous at all. I spoke loudly and clearly, my voice didn't shake, and I didn't stammer like I usually do in presentations. For the first time I think the meds are helping me! :boogie

Presentation 1: Done 
Presentation 2: Done 
Presentation 3: In progress 
Presentation 4: In progress
Presentation 5: In progress


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Awesome! I've never had to do 5 in one semester.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I presented my last art presentation today! :yay 
Whilst presenting I stammered a few times and got tongue tied but overall I performed well.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

^ congratulations. It must feel amazing to have it behind you.:clap


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

kelsomania said:


> ^ congratulations. It must feel amazing to have it behind you.:clap


Thank you.  However that was my last art presentation. 
Today I completed my last presentation of the entire semester. :yay :boogie


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats! :clap


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

That's awesome :boogie 5 presentations is brutal.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

That's highly respectable, well done!


----------



## etruscansunset (Oct 31, 2010)

Great job man. There was one semester that I'll never forget, where I had three presentations in two weeks. I did them (I was a wreck but I did them) and then something amazing happened: ever since then, my fear of presentations is much lower and much more tolerable.

I guess doing the three in a row... the intensity of it... trained my mind to get used to them in a way! That's gonna happen with you too, man, after you do these, I know it.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Congrats! :clap





lyssado707 said:


> That's awesome :boogie 5 presentations is brutal.





gilt said:


> That's highly respectable, well done!


Thanks everyone!  Although I only did 4 presentations. I wimped out on my 3rd presentation.

Scoreboard for the semester....

Presentation 1: Done 
Presentation 2: Done 
Presentation 3: Fail :rain
Presentation 4: Done 
Presentation 5: Done 
80% success rate!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You are SO going to PASS. Success is SASsy.


----------

